# Versenkt ist er schon mal....



## Brittami (31. Mai 2014)

....mein erster "Teich".....jetzt kommen nur noch die "Kleinigkeiten" drinnen und drum herum. 
Habe irgendwo eine altes Holzstück aus einem Stapel gezerrt, schon recht vermodert, als "Igel-Rettung". Keine Ahnung, ob das bei dem kleinen Teich überhaupt nötig ist, aber so fühlen wir uns einfach wohler:

 

LG
Brittami


----------



## SKIPPI (31. Mai 2014)

Klasse! 

Ich finde, Wasser im Garten - egal ob groß, oder klein - einfach herrlich! Das wird mal eine richtig hübsche Oase werden!


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo Brittami, 
 das wird bestimmt wunderschön, wenn es fertig ist 
...und das Holz ist schon sehr wichtig und sinnvoll - nicht nur als Igelhilfe. 
Auch die Vögel ertrinken u.U. in dem Teich, wenn sie keinen flachen Ausstieg finden - besonders diejenigen,
die gerade flügge geworden sind, sind noch so unerfahren, daß sie leicht mal in ein Gewässer geraten, 
wo sie nicht wieder raus kommen. 
<das kann sogar in einem Feudeleimer voll Wasser geschehen, der achtlos draußen rumsteht....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Brittami (1. Juni 2014)

Bin heute noch ein gutes Stück weitergekommen.
Ein paar Pflanzen aus der alten Zinkwanne sowie zwei neue (Tannenwedel und __ Zwergbinse) "eingepflanzt" bzw. versenkt. Im Pflanzkorb des Tannenwedel befindet sich ausserdem ein winziges __ Hechtkraut, hier unter der Wasseroberfläche. Eine Handvoll __ Hornkraut ist auch drin.
Die Zwergbinse macht mir etwas Sorgen, sie liegt auf dem Wasser, weil der schmale Streifen "Flachwasserbereich" doch wohl etwas SEHR flach für sie ist.
Das Wasser ist z.T. aus der alten Zinkwanne sowie aus der Leitung. (Leider ist unser Brunnen zur Zeit nicht zu gebrauchen, das Wasser wäre mir lieber gewesen.)

Nicht über die Deko wundern, hab erstmal alles zusammengeschleppt, was so da war.
Die gesamte Fläche um den Teich sowie die Stufen bestehen aus umgedrehten Grassoden. In der Hoffnung, dass das Gras wirklich nicht wieder oben herauswächst.
Ein Grossteil der Fläche sowie die Stufen sollen jetzt mit Unkrautvlies bedeckt werden und dann muss ich noch irgendwo nen Hänger Natursteine herkriegen. 
Morgen geh ich mal im Baumarkt bummeln.

 

 

 

LG
Brittami


----------



## Tanny (1. Juni 2014)

da schwimmt nicht wirklich ein Totenschädel drin, oder? 
...und dann der gefallene Engel daneben.......was soll uns das denn sagen...

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Brittami (1. Juni 2014)

Nichts. Ausser vielleicht, dass ich todmüde bin. 
Und der Engel ist auch nicht "gefallen", der liegt da und schläft.

Jetzt konzentriert Euch doch bitte auf die Anlage! 



Brittami schrieb:


> Nicht über die Deko wundern, hab erstmal alles zusammengeschleppt, was so da war.
> 
> LG
> Brittami


----------



## DbSam (1. Juni 2014)

Tanny schrieb:


> da schwimmt nicht wirklich ein Totenschädel drin, oder?
> ...und dann der gefallene Engel daneben.......was soll uns das denn sagen...


Naja, der liegende Engel war der Vertreter von Amor, hat daneben getroffen und liegt jetzt da und grämt/schämt sich mächtig.
Wobei er eigentlich viel zufrieden auf sein Abschussprodukt blickt...   




Brittami schrieb:


> Jetzt konzentriert Euch doch bitte auf die Anlage!


Klappt gerade nicht so wirklich...




Gruß Carsten


----------



## Flusi (1. Juni 2014)

,
das sehe ich ähnlich wie Carsten. Vor allem das erste Bild regt die (alberne) Phantasie schon sehr an...
Der arme Engel könnte auch gesehen haben, was mit dem Überresten von Oma (mit Holzbein) passiert ist, und ist in Ohnmacht gefallen...

... nix für ungut...
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Juni 2014)

Flusi schrieb:


> ,
> .......... Vor allem das erste Bild regt die (alberne) Phantasie schon sehr an.......
> Der arme Engel könnte auch gesehen haben, was mit dem Überresten von Oma (mit Holzbein) passiert ist, und ist in Ohnmacht gefallen...


Stimmt, wie past da die blaue Flasche noch in die Geschichte 
Hat Oma oder der Engel gesoffen ?


----------



## Brittami (2. Juni 2014)

Hauptsache Ihr habt Spass............   D


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Brittami,

naja, ohne Spaß ist das ganze Leben langweilig und eintönig. 
Wie Flusi schon geschrieben hat, ist das erste Bild wirklich einladend zur Frotzelei.




Brittami schrieb:


> Jetzt konzentriert Euch doch bitte auf die Anlage!


Gut, Schluss mit frotzeln...

Ich probiere es mal:
Den Kopf würde ich entfernen, der passt aus meiner Sicht nicht zum Rest der Anlage. Oder halt den Engel weg. Oder mach ein Thema daraus: 'Himmel und Hölle'...

Ich würde auch auf den von Dir geplanten Kies/Natursteine verzichten und die Fläche mit Pflanzen bestücken und/oder die Wiese (zumindest teilweise) bis an den Teichrand führen. So kann der schwarze Rand auch relativ einfach abgetarnt werden und sich der kleine Teich als Hingucker harmonisch in den Garten einfügen...

Im Moment kann ich mir aber nicht so recht erklären, was aus der 'Erdtribüne' werden soll?



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (2. Juni 2014)

Naja, auf die Tribüne sollen die Steine. Ein paar liegen mittlerweile auch schon, halten aber natürlich nicht. Darunter liegt Unkrautgewebe.
Rasen bis an den Teich ist schön, aber blöd zu mähen. Mit dem Mulchmäher landet dann sicher der Rasen dauernd im Teich. Deshalb die Steine drumherum.
Pflanzen zum Verbergen des Plastikrandes ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht................................. Aber jetzt müssen die umgedrehten Grassoden erstmal zu Erde werden.

Inzwischen habe ich noch eine __ Seekanne und eine Zwerg-Seerose versenkt. Einen Kescher habe ich auch schon - fühle mich schon, wie ein richtiger Teichbesitzer. 

Der Engel ist übrigens eine Elfe; ich hab nochmal genauer nachgesehen.


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2014)

Brittami schrieb:


> Der Engel ist übrigens eine Elfe;* ich hab nochmal genauer nachgesehen.*


*hust* 



Brittami schrieb:


> auf die Tribüne sollen die Steine.


Und was machen die Steine dann dort alleine?
Du kannst denen ja Gesellschaft in Form von Pflanzen geben... Wobei ich auch die Tribüne von der aktuellen streng geometrischen Form zu einem kleinen 'naturgeformten' Hügelchen umbauen würde... Der kann ja der Kontur der einen Seite Deines Miniteiches etwas folgen, wie auch immer...

Auf der Seite gegenüber ein paar Pflanzen und für die Elfe ein kleines, niedriges Podest, damit sie nicht im Dreck schlafen muss.
Falls sie mal aufwachen und etwas blinzeln sollte, dann sieht sie hoffentlich den kahlen Piratenschädel nicht mehr...  

Und bei der Teichseite auf der das Holzbein aus dem Teich schaut: Dort den Rasen an den Teich ran.
Und 'fertsch' fürs Erste.
Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, da mir der Rest des Gartens und dessen Gestaltung unbekannt ist....



Brittami schrieb:


> Mit dem Mulchmäher landet dann sicher der Rasen dauernd im Teich.


Hhmm, dann darfst Du halt nicht so dicht heran fahren. Für den stehengeblieben Rest gibt es so niedliche kleine elektrische Gartenscheren = 5 min. Arbeit und sieht natürlicher aus. Ich habe auch genug solche Ecken, wo ich mich mit der Schere herum quälen muss. Einen Heldentod stirbt man immer...


Zum Schluss nochmal zur Klarstellung, damit Du mich nicht falsch verstehst:
Dein Garten, Dein Teich, Dein Wille geschehe. 
Von uns kannst Du nur einen Teil unserer Gedanken erfahren und evtl. mehr oder weniger hilfreiche Tipps erhalten...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (3. Juni 2014)

Ach sooo, es gibt niedliche kleine elektrische Gartenscheren?! 

Spass beiseite, ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass sich die leicht grünliche, etwas trübe Brühe IM Teich in den nächsten Wochen in die richtige Richtung bewegt...
Immerhin kann ich Seerose und __ Seekanne unter Wasser noch erkennen.
Da z.Zt. kein Brunnenwasser zur Verfügung, musste ich auf Leitungswasser sowie ein paar Eimer aus der alten Zinkwanne zurückgreifen. DA waren so allerhand "Schwebstoffe" drin - hoffentlich war das die richtige Entscheidung.
Dann die Igelhilfe - hier weiter oben auch "Holzbein" genannt..... Ist halt schon recht vermodert, liegt jetzt zur Hälfte im Wasser.... Ob das nicht doch alles ein bisschen viel ist für das kleine Pfützchen?
So kann ich denn wohl erstmal nur warten und beobachten, ob die diversen "Reinigungspflänzchen" wie Tannenwedel, __ Wasserpest und.... wie hiess die Dritte im Bunde doch gleich?... brav ihren Job aufnehmen.

Vorhin hat der Kater ein paar Schlücke aus dem Teich genommen, hoffentlich hat er sich nicht den Magen verdorben. 

LG
Brittami


----------



## Tanny (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Brittami, 
..meine Pferde haben so eine "Pfütze" als Tränke - die leben nicht nur alle noch, es bekommt ihnen auch hervorragend 
Bei mir ist auch halb vermodertes Holz drin - und grün ist das Wasser auch machmal - und manchmal trüb und oft glasklar - und im Sommer quasi täglich voller Algen - die ich dann einmal täglich abfische, damit das Wasser nicht umkippt. 

Ich schätze, das wird bei Deinem Teich auch geschehen und man muss sich vermutlich entscheiden, ob man sich 
gelegentlich die Arbeit mit dem Algen fischen machen will oder ob mal Filtertechnik einsetzen will. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## DbSam (4. Juni 2014)

Brittami schrieb:


> Ach sooo, es gibt niedliche kleine elektrische Gartenscheren?!


Hast ja Recht, es gibt auch weniger schöne Gartenscheren...  
Ich meinte nur, dass man versuchen sollte aus dem Teichbereich keine 'Steinwüste' zu machen...




Brittami schrieb:


> So kann ich denn wohl erstmal nur warten und beobachten, ob die diversen "Reinigungspflänzchen" ...  brav ihren Job aufnehmen.





Brittami schrieb:


> ... fühle mich schon, wie ein richtiger Teichbesitzer.


Kirstin hat zu Deinem Miniteich eigentlich schon alles geschrieben. Mehr sinnvolles fällt mir auch nicht ein.
Gib dem Teich etwas Zeit und für alle widrigen Fälle hast Du ja schon einen Kescher...

Etwas Leben wird sich von ganz allein ansiedeln und hoffentlich nutzen keine __ Frösche Deinen Miniteich als Überwinterungsquartier. (Ich vermute mal, dass die 140 L im Winter komplett zufrieren können...) Aber vielleicht hat damit ein Miniteichbesitzer Erfahrung und kann etwas dazu sagen...


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten

PS:
Unser Kater zieht das Teichwasser jedem Napf mit 'sauberem' Wasser vor...


----------



## Brittami (4. Juni 2014)

Der Kater trinkt immer aus den letzten Drecklöchern, je ekliger, desto besser. Trotzdem, wenn da womöglich ein paar Pilzsporen o.ä. von dem Holzbein drin schwimmen.... naja, heute morgen war der Gute jedenfalls noch ganz munter.

 Steinwüste? Nein, nein! Aber so ein paaaar Natursteine gehören meiner Ansicht nach an jeden Teich.

Ich gehe fast davon aus, dass der Teich komplett zufriert. Der Nachbar, der mir die Schüssel geschenkt hat, hatte jedenfalls auch __ Frösche drin. Sagte er. Und __ Molche. Is ja das, was ich auch gerne hätte. Keine Ahnung, ob da auch jemand versucht hat, zu überwintern....

Hatte ich mich schon für den Tipp mit der Randbepflanzung bedankt? Da fiel mir heute mein bodendeckender Thymian wieder ein, der hat auch recht lange Triebe, da werde ich gleich mal etwas aus dem Beet holen und an den Teichrand setzen. Dann sollte man schon bald den Plastikrand nicht mehr sehen.

LG
Britta


----------



## DbSam (4. Juni 2014)

Brittami schrieb:


> Steinwüste? Nein, nein! Aber so ein paaaar Natursteine gehören meiner Ansicht nach an jeden Teich.


 Du weißt doch ganz genau was ich meinte... 

'Wird schon werden...'.
Kannst ja später nochmal ein Foto einstellen, wenn Du noch etwas gewerkelt und gepflanzt hast.
Ich vermute mal, dass dann niemand mehr eine 'tote Oma' in die Anlage hinein interpretieren kann...  


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## sasto (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo miteinander, 
ich bin neu hier und habe mal die Entwicklung von Brittamis Mini Teich gelesen  
Wie sieht der Teich denn jetzt aus? 2 Jahre danach? 
Speziell die Umrandung zum Kaschieren des Plastik Rands.... da bin ich noch am sammeln von Ideen....  

Grüße 
Sabine


----------



## Brittami (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich stelle später mal ein Foto ein. Die Steine sind mit kriechendem Rosmarin und anderen Steinpflanzen(?) schon fast komplett zugewachsen.
Beim Kaschieren des Randes bin ich kläglich gescheitert, bzw. stört er mich jetzt auch nicht mehr sooo... Steinfolie und Co sind mit der Zeit ziemlich veralgt und liessen sich auch nur schwer in die Rundungen legen. Eine Zeitlang half Baumrinde, aber die verrottet natürlich und wird von den Vögeln, die jetzt wieder mit ihren Badehandtüchern Schlange stehen, immer mal wieder ins Wasser geworfen oder auch zerpflückt.
Das Wasser ist (jetzt wieder) einigermaßen klar. Habe vor ein paar Wochen nochmal jede Menge Laub rausgefischt (inc. Schwimmpflanzen, die ich dann wieder reingeworfen habe), seitdem ist's wieder gut. Fing schon leicht an zu müffeln.
Fadenalgen sind auch ganz gut dabei, aber bei der "Größe" des Teiches alles kein Problem.
An einer Seite habe ich letztes Jahr ausserhalb des Teiches ein paar Gräser gepflanzt, die dann später den Teich optisch vergrößern sollen.

Der Tannenwedel ist irgendwie verschwunden, aber die Miniseerose musste ich gewaltig an den Wurzeln kappen, sie treibt brav fortlaufend Blätter und nacheinander einzelne Blüten.

Keine __ Frösche oder __ Molche, aber wir sitzen gern am Teichlein und lauschen dem Plätschern des winzigen Wasserspiels. ;-)

Wie gesagt, Foto folgt.

LG
Britta


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Britta,

da Sabine den Thread aus der Versenkung geholt hat:
Wie geht es denn Deinem Teich und der Tribüne?


Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Überlappt, siehe obendrüber.


----------



## Brittami (3. Mai 2016)

Hihi, ja, und jetzt häng ich hier wieder fest und "muss" alle Miniteichbeiträge der letzten 2 Jahre lesen. Boh, ist das schon wieder SO lange her?


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Brittami schrieb:


> Boh, ist das schon wieder SO lange her?


Japp, dachte ich auch. 

Bin auf Deine Bilder vom gefallenen Engel von der schlafenden Elfe und dem versehentlich erschossenen Teichfreund gespannt. 
Und natürlich, wer nun alles auf der Tribüne Platz genommen hat.
Wenn das Teichlein noch zu sehen ist, wäre ja auch nicht so verkehrt. 


Bis denne,
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (3. Mai 2016)

DbSam schrieb:


> Wenn das Teichlein noch zu sehen ist, wäre ja auch nicht so verkehrt.
> 
> 
> Bis denne,
> Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (3. Mai 2016)

Hier mal zwei hochaktuelle Fotos von dem Ganzen.
Teich mit Kater, von zwei Seiten

   

Hab ich dann erstmal wieder bissi Wasser nachgefüllt. Das darf ich im Sommer ziemlich oft machen, noch dazu ist unser Brunnen irgendwie trockengefallen. Schon aus dem Grund darf der nächste Teich gern etwas größer sein.

LG
Britta


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Na prima, alles weggeräumt und die Tribüne abgerissen ...
Dafür sitzt jetzt ein kleiner Buchleser im Korb am Baum und ein mürrisch blickender Fisch schaut in seine kleine Pfütze. 
Und dann noch einen Kater von zwei Seiten ...
Da kann ich beim besten Willen nicht mithalten. Ich habe nur einen Teich mit Kater von einer Seite.
 
Man kann halt nicht alles haben.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (3. Mai 2016)

Hm, ist dein Kater nun an den Fischen oder am Grün interessiert? Mein Kater war ganz begeistert von den vielen Halmen und probiert noch heute regelmäßig davon.

Die Tribüne ist übrigens durchaus noch da, ich habe sie wie geplant mit Natursteinen belegt und bepflanzt. Auf den Fotos kommt's etwas flacher rüber, als es ist.
Von hinten mit alten Dachziegeln gestützt, in deren Lücken sich allerlei Getier verstecken könnte. Hab noch keins gesehen. Wahrscheinlich zu gut versteckt. 

LG
Britta


----------



## DbSam (3. Mai 2016)

Der Kater?: Fische werden nur angeschaut, __ Frösche werden geärgert.

Mach mal später noch ein Foto, dann wenn alles richtig grünt und blüht.
Jetzt sieht Dein Teichlein und dessen Umfeld, jahreszeitlich bedingt, halt noch nach zeitigem Frühjahr mit kahlen Stellen aus.

Ich hätte vielleicht die Deko etwas anders arrangiert, damit das alles etwas besser zur Geltung kommt und die silberne Kugel ganz weggelassen.
Aber da sind wir schon wieder bei den verschiedenen 'Geschmäckern'. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Brittami (3. Mai 2016)

Nicht unbedingt, ich hab halt noch nicht alles wieder hergerichtet. 
Dass die Kugel neben dem KugelFISCH suboptimal ist, da scheinen wir uns einig. Und klar, die kahlen Stellen werden alle noch erblühen, alles kurzgeschorene Stauden.

LG
Britta


----------

